# NCUA of Northwest Fl, inshore tournament June 15



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Herd this on the radio today and started looking for info. Anyone familiar with it? 

Red snapper, specs, reds, sheepies, Bass and ? Trashcan slam?

Portion of proceeds will be donated to Cystic Fibrosis Foundation


Weigh in 3:30-6:30 Paradise Bar and Grill


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my 13 yo, 14th Birthday. Both my boys have CF, hate I just herd about it! I would like to find an inshore, nearshore charter short notice for us two? I will pay more than usual rates if a captain sees this this weekend please P.M. me, I will be calling all the recomended charters on the forum Monday.

Thanks, Jason


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

If you swing by outcast, bait and tackle, or hot spots you can sign up there. The categories are trout, redfish, flounder, trash can slam(catfish, lady fish, jack crevelle) red snapper (because its like crack to everyone!) and bass. We would love some more participation and are trying to grow this tournament! It will be held next Saturday the 15th at Paradise bar and grill on pensacola beach. Swing by the tackle shops and sign on up! We'll see you there!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bump

Anyone else intrested? This benefits a great cause! Spoke with Jordan today, this has always been a private tournament. They are looking to expand and draw in a larger crowd in the future. Plans are still being made, but should be a good weekend to fish, so why not see if you have what it takes to be on top?

Looking forward to it. Hotspots came through for us, so even though the Black Pearl is not sea worthy, we are still gonna have a load of fish to weigh in!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

How much is the entry!? And can i fish outta my kayak?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty sure its land river pr sea, seeing how there is a bass division. 

Entry says $50 per angler, $40 per lady angler and $25 for Jr.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I belive 1st and 2nd pay out. I would think you could fish from anything!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok cool if i can find a sitter ill be in for sure!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Find me @ 6p.m. i will be a big guy with 2 or 4 boys and my wife. Anybody that enters from PFF will get a free cool refreshing beverage, on me!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome sounds good!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

All of the above is correct, and thank you Jaster for helping talk this up! We are looking forward to Saturday, and hope we can get a lot of participation!! We are having a meeting Thursday night to see if we are going to do cash or gift cards as the pay out. We have an angler division, women's division, and a junior angler. We are looking for some door prizes still-so hopefully we will have something to give away!! Hope to see y'all there! And you can fish anywhere you want, from a boat, a kayak, wade fishing, shore fishing, bridges, piers, just can't go fishing at Maria's or joe pattys. Hope to see y'all all there, and please help spread the word!!!! Sign up at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, Hot Spots, and Outcast.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

13 hrs till lines in the water. Still time to get registered!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Jason,
Thank y'all again for fishing the tournament! I really hope everyone enjoyed it and had fun! After all, that's what it's all about!! I will keep you updated on the next one! Thanks again!
Jordan Lee


----------

